# Donald Duckling - Tyne Brand - merged threads



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

*Tyne Brand*

Ship under arrest on the Tyne.mv DONALD DUCKLING crew not paid, and have been fishing for their supper.Sounds like a Mickey Mouse out fit to me(?HUH)


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

A.D.FROST said:


> Ship under arrest on the Tyne.mv DONALD DUCKLING crew not paid, and have been fishing for their supper.Sounds like a Mickey Mouse out fit to me(?HUH)


Have I seen that quote somewhere before Tony??

You didn't mention the rest of their one time fleet which are a bit larger than Huey, Dewey & his brother..........

CLEVER DUCKLING
UGLY DUCKLING 
NOBLE DUCKLING
OAK DUCKLING
FORTUNA DUCKLING
NAIVE DUCKLING
FELIZ DUCKLING
MEEK DUCKLING
CORTESIA DUCKLING
RICO DUCKLING
ADMIRAR DUCKLING
JOVIAL DUCKLING
BASILICA DUCKLING 
HABIL DUCKLING
INTEGRA DUCKLING
LUCKY DUCKLING 
LUSTRE DUCKLING 
CAPAZ DUCKLING 
ESTABLE DUCKLING
MOMMY DUCKLING 

I actually tried a search for the origin of the Duckling Fleet name but failed!

geoff


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm guessing that they have orange hulls.

John T


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Current photograph of her in Gallery *here*. (MAD)


----------



## Jon T. (Oct 18, 2011)

There's a knock on the front door and Jimmy answers it and tells his dad "there's a man at the door with a bill."
His dad goes to see what the man wants and comes back and tells Jimmy " that's not a man with a bill, it's a duck wearing a cap."


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

Post No.5. Love it!!!
Regards
John


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

John Callon said:


> Post No.5. Love it!!!
> Regards
> John


Ditto post #5.


----------



## AlexBooth (Jan 18, 2007)

I saw this ship posted in the gallery a few days ago, so ...........http://www.shieldsgazette.com/news/business/shocking-state-of-ship-detained-on-the-tyne-1-6246776

Pretty sad state of affairs, makes me wonder how she managed to sail after vher two previous detentions.

Alex


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Jon T. said:


> There's a knock on the front door and Jimmy answers it and tells his dad "there's a man at the door with a bill."
> His dad goes to see what the man wants and comes back and tells Jimmy " that's not a man with a bill, it's a duck wearing a cap."


`Dad there`s a man at the door with a bald head``Tell him thanks son but I`ve already got one`


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day alex booth.sm.yesterday.00:09.#8 re:donald duckling-tyne brand-merged thread.i saw her in the gallery.i agree with your comments,regards ben27


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

A.D.FROST said:


> Ship under arrest on the Tyne.mv DONALD DUCKLING crew not paid, and have been fishing for their supper.Sounds like a Mickey Mouse out fit to me(?HUH)


No 'Mouse' in this company (menagerie???) Tony - just Ducklings, Ladybugs, Whales and Elephants.
This is more of the same owners vessels - http://www.nosship.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=50&Itemid=56
'A Whale' was the tanker converted for oil skimming in the Gulf of Mexico.

Geoff - Most of the vessels are owned by one ship companies but all come under the umbrella of TMT Group (Noble Su) of Taipei.

Dennis.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

After almost a year under arrest/Laid up,She is about to leave the nest but still not a swan.Bought by the Chinese possibly for scrap.(TYPHOON STAR)


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

Tai Fu Star, Liberian Flag. Sailed for Amsterdam 14/10.


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

Now anchored off IJmuiden according to AIS.
News item here http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-29620343


----------

